# 10 mth Cockapoo with issues



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Just browsing Preloved and found this - a 10 month old f2 Cockapoo girl needing a home due to "issues". Thought I would post it on here incase anyone is up for a rehoming challenge!!!



http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034202306/2b14690c.html

Hope she gets rehomed soon and with someone who can help her


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

*And another!*

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034159628/e209a8cd.html

And another one though doesn't look like as many issues with this one


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Just browsing Preloved and found this - a 10 month old f2 Cockapoo girl needing a home due to "issues". Thought I would post it on here incase anyone is up for a rehoming challenge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why they are charging £400! Surely they should be giving her to the right home. (hubby just pointed out that maybe the price tag ensures they don't get any time wasters contacting them)


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes they probably just want to make sure someone who is serious about taking her on takes her - must be very difficult for them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe the one with issues should be free to the right home ... 

Got enough going on here at the moment to even consider it :S

But great you are sharing these with us Sarah... I am always interested  thank you


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

JoJo I thought you were always on the lookout for more 

I can understand why they are asking for money for her as they obviously want her to go to a good serious home, but its such a shame that have had to result to selling her as there are so many dog trainers/behaviorists out there that could possibly help them. 

I know from experience how upsetting it can be to have a dog with issues, but I'm sure that these 'issues' could be sorted if given a chance.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Just browsing Preloved and found this - a 10 month old f2 Cockapoo girl needing a home due to "issues". Thought I would post it on here incase anyone is up for a rehoming challenge!!!
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034202306/2b14690c.html
> 
> Hope she gets rehomed soon and with someone who can help her


WOW - I have just had a peek at Preloved and can't believe the number of ads !!! 
Whoever rings about this F2 needs to ask the owner which breeder the dog came from - especially as most breeders openly offer to take back their dogs at any stage.

Stephen xx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW - I have just had a peek at Preloved and can't believe the number of ads !!!
> Whoever rings about this F2 needs to ask the owner which breeder the dog came from - especially as most breeders openly offer to take back their dogs at any stage.
> 
> Stephen xx


Yes you would have thought at such a young age it would have gone back to the breeder


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Got enough going on here at the moment to even consider it :S


Is everything okay, JoJo?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034183219/de41c1eb.html 

Another one.....this one only 9WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can you have a pup for a week and then not be able to have it?????? In Oldam, wonder what breeder it is from and like others have said why on earth after a week wouldn't you just ask breeder to help re home? STRANGE!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034183219/de41c1eb.html
> 
> Another one.....this one only 9WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can you have a pup for a week and then not be able to have it?????? In Oldam, wonder what breeder it is from and like others have said why on earth after a week wouldn't you just ask breeder to help re home? STRANGE!!


Poor little pup, and he's had his tail docked? Is this common?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW - I have just had a peek at Preloved and can't believe the number of ads !!!
> Whoever rings about this F2 needs to ask the owner which breeder the dog came from - especially as most breeders openly offer to take back their dogs at any stage.
> 
> Stephen xx



just to let you no done that already will find out how they are bred janice p.s. if the puppy is docked it is proberbly from working cocker line as they do use cockapoos with good working lines in the field


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Having read this thread, automatically followed links on line, and then started to browse cockapoos for sale - am amazed just how many litters out there. When I was looking last year, I struggled to find a litter local to me (Sussex/
Surrey/Kent way) There was one advert last year for puppies in Lancing, they had either one or two boys left, strangely enough they are offerings another litter of idential black pups for sale. I am fairly sure it is the same breeder. I sense unfortunately that due to the price and popularity a lot of people are jumping on the breeding bandwagon.

I do hope I am wrong.

Jane


----------

